# Ok to run wet wood through jointer and planer?



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I just scored a beautiful log of walnut from a neighbor who had a tree taken down. I've split them into pieces that are close to square, but I'd like to square them up before coating the ends with wax for drying. 
Is it OK to send wet wood through the jointer and planer or am I asking for rust troubles?


----------



## walnutavenue (Nov 9, 2011)

I do so often, and haven't had a rust problem. Wipe down the tables afterward and you'll certainly be safe. 

Just don't leave the green log sitting on the table. That makes a rust problem real fast!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It won't hurt anything. I've surfaced freshly pressure treated pine before. To be sure you might wax the bed before and afterwards.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I waxed first and made sure I got all the wet shavings off afterward. The shavings were really wet too. Overall it went pretty well. I guess I'll really see how it works out in a few years!


----------



## phoenixbound (Nov 24, 2014)

I have even moistened wood that tends to tear out when being run through the planer. Light cuts and a bit of moisture can sometimes reduce tear out. I've yet to have any rusting issues inside the planer.


----------

